# Vanilla fragrance discoloration fixes



## JuneP (Dec 6, 2014)

Does any one have any fixes or idea on how to make those lovely vanilla fragrances work without winding up with brown soap? 

I purchased a few lovely ones before I knew about the browning issue and feedback on the vanilla stabilizer is that it only works for a short period of time. So is there anything one can do to use some of those lovely fragrances and not wind up with brown soap?

I got a sample of white power pigment in one of my orders yesterday, could that or some titanium dioxide at least lighten it to a light or medium  tan color???? 

It would be wonderful to be able to use some of those fragrances now that I have them. The only possibility I could come up with was using the vanilla in part of the soap as is, or add some dark brown oxide or black iron oxide to the vanilla portion, and use one or more other non vanilla fragrances in the other colors. So now, next question would be, what other fragrances or EO's would work well alongside vanilla? 

Thanks!
June


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 6, 2014)

So far, I have had excellent results with BCN's Vanilla Stabilizer. I probably should mention that when I say, "So far", it means that I have only used it with one FO to date (Santa's Pipe from SweetCakes), which usually turns medium tan for me. With the stabilizer, though, my Santa's Pipe soap is still a lovely off-white over a year later (almost 13 months now). I suppose it must all depend on how much vanillin is in any given FO as to how well it works, although I've heard from some people that it seems to work better if the stabilizer is mixed with your base oils instead of mixing it with the FO. For what it's worth, I mixed it with my base oils when I used it with Santa's Pipe.

As far using white colorants to prevent soap from browning due to the vanillin content in FO, it doesn't work. We've all tried it. Well- actually, I probably should say instead that it doesn't work with FOs that have a _high_ percent of vanilla in them, because I've worked with some FOs with lesser amounts of vanillin in them (somewhere around 2% and under), and TD was enough to keep my soap on the light side.

I've heard of some people splitting their batch and only using the discoloring FO in part of the batter, but the results seemed to be mixed. Some say it worked great for them, while others said the brown eventually migrated to the unscented parts of the soap. I suppose you'll have to try it out for yourself and see. 

IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Dec 6, 2014)

I haven't tried to use a color stabilizer with a high vanillin content scent but use the brown to my advantage. Yesterday I made OMH and vanilla so put the vanilla scent in half and poured that in the bottom. Then added the OMH to other half and gently spooned it on top. I got a lovely, warm brown bottom and nice beige on top. I've also done a pencil line using copper sparkle mica with a high vanillin scent. That one came out very nice. I tried a swirl once adding the vanillin to only half but it eventually all turned brown. I just accept the fact that anything with vanillin will discolor so go with it.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 6, 2014)

Vanilla stabilizer is weird. I used it on NG's French vanilla. The soap stayed a nice cream color but it caused the strangest TD crackle during the gel phase. It's been a couple of months, the soap is still light until I use it and then the outer skin that dries with each use turns brown. Make for a very unattractive soap in the dish. The second time I used it with BB's vanilla select. That time I got a gel ring and only the ring is brown and the rest it's white. I won't use it anymore. I actually like dark brown soap and I love vanilla.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 6, 2014)

I've never had much luck with the stabilizers. I have made a couple doing what Irish said, splitting the batch and then just using the vanilla in part of the soap. It worked really well for me and the contrast was good.


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 6, 2014)

Eventually the brown will always win over, embrace it and plan your colors accordingly  I scent only part of my batch when using vanilla scents, then do my swirlies or whatever with the unscented. You'd be surprised at how nice a deep, dark brown can look with some brighter colors.

The soap shown is scented with WSP Pink Sugar in the brown portion only, then I swirled white/pink in and it came out great...at least I think so lol


----------



## JuneP (Dec 7, 2014)

I love the pink and the brown. Is that brown just from the vanilla discoloration? It so dark and rich! 

June


----------



## JuneP (Dec 7, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for  all your feedback. I bought some vanilla stabilizers for both CP and MP, so not sure now I'll even try it. It seems that letting it turn brown and maybe even helping it along might work and be the best way to go. 

I'll have to go back and check those vanilla containing FO's I have and see what percentage vanilla is in them. Shame, because I love all those vanilla scents. My amber FO I think has a quite high vanilla content. I'll have no problem making it for myself though; but unless I can find a creative way, using the techniques of using some of the batch without it, I'll just keep the soap for ourselves. It would go great with the brown towels in our master bath. 

June


----------



## RhondaJ (Dec 7, 2014)

JuneP said:


> I love the pink and the brown. Is that brown just from the vanilla discoloration? It so dark and rich!
> 
> June



Yes, that's just from the vanilla scent.


----------

